# MacGyver drives a Mercedes van...



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Mercedes decided the best way to sell their new badge engineered Citan van is to put MacGyver behind the wheel...

http://www.macgyver-citan.com/#webisodes


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Die Wahrheit über den Citan von Renault. (The truth about the Citan from Renault)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o-_Y4-haSPs


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Photos*

A few photos of the new Mercedes Citan.


----------

